# OpenOffice for PowerPC64



## Curtis Hamilton (Dec 8, 2016)

I've successfully built Openoffice-4.1.3 on FreeBSD 10.2/PowerPC64 with full functionality, menu icons, toolbars and graphics.

 See the below URL if interested:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=215130

If you prefer Libreoffice, see my other post in this forum.

Recommend installing Java (OpenJDK8) to attain full functionality of this software suite.


----------

